# [SOLVED] Backyard astronomer telescope question



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Hi everyone - Not sure if I have this post in the correct section , but can anyone give me recs for a decent 
backyard telescope that my 10 yr old granddaughter and I can operate easily?

I want this for a Christmas present, so I don't have much time. The stores around me are Target, Walmart, Best Buy,
some sporting goods stores.

I'd like some brand names , if possible, and $100 or less.

I should tell say, that , about 7 years ago, I bought a 
"Tyco" brand ( I think) from Walmart for about $70. It was AWFUL! We could never focus it, never align things. Yuck!
It's sitting in our basement collecting dust.

Thanking you all in advance. lf:smile:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Backyard astronomer telescope question*

This is the case of you get for what you pay.

The best type of astro scope is a 'Newtonian' - This is a mirror telescope rather than a the tube with lenses at both ends.

The ability to see distant stars is defined by its light gathering ability. That in turn is defined by the diameter of the mirror - The bigger the mirror, the greater the light gathering... 

The other main factor is the focal length of the mirror - anything from 12" to 48"

However cost does come into it... I think that you would possibly be best served by Googling 'Astronomical Telescopes' and having a good read of some of the 'scope suppliers. 

Check out eBay also...

As a 10 year old, she may well get better usage out of a pair of binoculars. I have a pair of 10x50 with which I can see the moons of Saturn and certainly the craters on the moon. If that is in the realms of possibility, look out for a tripod attachment for the binoculars too

To look at the stars also demands little or no light pollution. If you live in a town, then you are likely to suffer from light pollution. If you are lucky enough to live in the countryside, then you may have little or no polution...

Final tip: at night use a torch with a red filter. That way you do not upset your night vision when using it. A white light will upset your night vision...


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Backyard astronomer telescope question*

I agree with Donald - a good pair of binoculars might be a good way to start. SAMPLE If you're set on a telescope - something like THIS might work. Then if she gets the bug, you can spring for something a little bigger - like THIS :grin:


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Backyard astronomer telescope question*

Donald and yustr thank you so much for replying. I see your point about the binoculars. I guess I should have started this question months ago. I guess I have to think on it some more. Thank you again for the replies. lf


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Anytime. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*UPDATE!!Re: [SOLVED] Backyard astronomer telescope question*

Hi everyone- just wanted to let you know that we went with 
the company you suggested "Celestron", but we purchased

"The First Scope" - it seems to have pleased our granddaughter! Maybe she'll find a supernova:grin:

thanks to you all who responded. lf


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey, that is great news - I hope that she enjoys the new hobby...


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

thanks Donald!


----------

